# Holiday Safety



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

I've been tasked to give my squadron a briefing on staying safe during their "holiday leave." My target group is the young Airmen 18-24 and my main topics will be flying, driving (inclement weather, staying awake, etc) excessive drinking and family. Do any of you have any insight on reptitive behavior you have seen during the holiday season that would be worth noting? Any type of info is appreciated. Thanks and stay safe.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Say: half of you probably want to be cops when you get out. Don't be that fucking asshole that plows into the back of a cruiser, or wipes out a minivan, and makes sure that your future brothers and sisters have to clean up after your stupid ass when they could be home wishing their kids a merry Xmas. 

Too blunt? Disclaimer. Cheap wine fueled post.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Dan Stark said:


> Say: *half of you probably want to be cops when you get out*. Don't be that fucking asshole that plows into the back of a cruiser, or wipes out a minivan, and makes sure that your future brothers and sisters have to clean up after your stupid ass when they could be home wishing their kids a merry Xmas.
> 
> Too blunt? Disclaimer. Cheap wine fueled post.


Honestly, I'm the ONLY one in my squadron that has the desire to be a LEO, they all think I'm weird and crazy for not reenlisting and doing my 20. Pursuing a career in LE is not a big deal anywhere else in the country I've noticed.

Any no, blunt works.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

You can work off this:

Friends, here's your safety briefing.

1. Don't drink and drive. Know your limits. Know how alcohol affects you.

2. Wear your seat belt.

3. If you are driving a long way, DO NOT let your gas tank get below 1/4 a tank. With holiday closings, you can't guarantee that the next exit 20 miles down the road has gas.

4. Check your tire pressure. Check your tire tread. Make sure your headlights work. Make sure the rest of your lights work.

5. Put an extra blanket in your car. Ensure that there are gloves, a good hat, and a jacket in your car. Put a powerbar, or other energy bar in your vehicle. Put a candle in your car. Make sure you have a flashlight (your cellphone doesn't count). Make sure your cellphone is charged.

6. Allow plenty of time to get to your destination, don't excessively speed. (you are probably going to speed, don't go more than 10-15 over the speed limit)

There are other things you can do, but these are things you should be aware of.

You may be the greatest driver in the world, never had an accident, never spun out, never drove more than 10 mph over the speed limit, never got behind the wheel when you had a drop of alcohol... but the worst driver is out there, so be prepared for him/her.
Reinforce: Don't DRINK & DRIVE! Nothing pisses off the Commander & First Shirt then that 02:00 phone call from the local police or MP station!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Pull out...


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

Deuce said:


> Pull out...


I was going to say use protection.

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

right.as.rain said:


> I was going to say use protection.
> 
> Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


Your one to talk...lol


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Your one to talk...lol


She's manufacturing good little conservatives. March on, RAR


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

mtc said:


> I just had my son home for his post OSUT leave... it was stressful to be the mom !!
> 
> Give them a good chat on their friends at home - and remind them that while their buddies are home from school and there's fun to be had - they don't have to abstain, but the do have to be smart.
> 
> Really they need to trust themselves to do the right thing.


Yeah I agree with you there. We had a guy go home 2 years ago, blow coke with his loser friends and come back thinking it would be out of his system..NOPE!! Some people go back to hanging out with friends that have nothing to lose and no future and fall into peer pressure. Good luck to your son and his Army endeavors!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

7costanza said:


> Your one to talk...lol


Hey, I know better than anybody! 

Sent from my wicked smaht DROID RAZR


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

1. Don't violate local,state, federal, or military law

2. Buckle up

3. Don't hook up with any chick that lives within 50 miles of post, they don't love you they love your BAH

4. The Colonels daughter is 15

5. Don't drink and drive

6. No surprise buttsex

7. If you can't pick her up don't pick her up( Fort Drum rule)


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Think with your brain not your head.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Always carry condoms, always use them, and make sure they're not expired.

Sometimes opportunity presents itself when you least expect it.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> Always carry condoms, always use them, and make sure they're not expired.
> 
> Sometimes opportunity presents itself when you least expect it.


The way some of these young dumbass troops view unplanned children as a good thing because it's extra money per month is scary. I work with two younger gentlemen who haven't realized the reality of their situation and need to be prepared for a seriously life altering event in a few short months. Very similar to people getting married just to move off base, 90% of the time it ends in a train wreck.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

USAF286 said:


> The way some of these young dumbass troops view unplanned children as a good thing because it's extra money per month is scary. I work with two younger gentlemen who haven't realized the reality of their situation and need to be prepared for a seriously life altering event in a few short months. Very similar to people getting married just to move off base, 90% of the time it ends in a train wreck.


When my Dad saw me off at the MEPS station, he said "I'll be very disappointed if you come home with a tattoo or a smoking habit, but I'll kill you if you ever come home with a German or Korean wife".


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2012)

mtc said:


> And you know he meant it !


Absolutely!

I got my one tattoo when I was 30 and he was 66, and he still gave me shit about it.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

I dont want to get too specific but the worst call I've done in my career thus far was a fatal involving a kid (<20) home on leave, celebrating a holiday with his buddies.


----------

